# Firefox bug



## GSquadron (Oct 22, 2011)

I actually found a bug in mozilla firefox 7.0.1
If anyone has an account already in mozilla forums or bugzilla pls report it 
(i don't have an account there and actually don't want to have)

I tried using css position-y for the background but it goes till 1000 lines
or near that. Tried it in explorer, opera, safari, chrome and it works in all of them.
So if i have a webpage about 2000 lines it wont have a background till 1000 lines.
*If you don't believe me, try it yourself.*


----------



## xbonez (Oct 31, 2011)

That's because background-position-x and background-position-y are not valid CSS properties and do not exist in the CSS 2.1 specifications (http://www.w3.org/TR/CSS2/colors.html).

IE 5.5 initially offered it as a *browser-specific* feature after which Chrome supported it too. Opera and Firefox do not support it and don't ever need to.


----------



## GSquadron (Oct 31, 2011)

In opera it worked 100%


----------



## xbonez (Oct 31, 2011)

Possibly, at a certain iteration Opera began supporting it too. In fact, unless I'm mistaken, Opera is a webkit browser, and webkit browsers support that feature (note, I call it a feature).

What I said before still stands: 
*It is not defined in the CSS 2.1 specifications and thus no browser is required to support it.*

It is far from a bug. At best, you can call it a 'missing feature'.


----------



## GSquadron (Oct 31, 2011)

Missing feature is worse than bug


----------



## xbonez (Oct 31, 2011)

I'd disagree. Bug implies unexpected and undocumented behavior. Neither of those are the case for a missing feature. Firefox dev documentation clearly states that the properties are not supported (documented) and won't do anything at all (expected behavior).

In a case like this, it is easy for the developer to use another property to achieve the same task.


----------



## GSquadron (Nov 1, 2011)

Better have something wrong rather than nothing lol


----------



## xbonez (Nov 3, 2011)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> Better have something wrong rather than nothing lol



In what Universe is that better, in the case of programming?


----------



## GSquadron (Nov 3, 2011)

ok i tell you something
i made a mistake while making a game and the game seemed
unable to be played, but adding something i discovered polymorphysm in practice
Or if you have not heard before, a lot of inventions come from mistakes 
So a mistake is better than nothing...(you can go on replying but it is like lossing again and again  )


----------



## xbonez (Nov 4, 2011)

Alright, you win.
In future, all applications, parsers, compilers etc. should return random strings for all keywords and properties not recognized by them.


----------



## temp02 (Nov 4, 2011)

Sounds like Internet Explorer would be a great alternative to Firefox, Aleksander, since it "supports" way more "stuff" than other browsers do (like this "gem").


----------

